# Promote Your Work - Updated Today -



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

[tr][td]Hi all

I've added something to my blog that might interest many of you. There are many posts all over *kindleboards, KDP Forums, Facebook* 
and *Twitter* by indie authors asking for places to promote their books. I know I'm always looking for places to feature my work.

So in an effort to spread the love and get to know many of you I'm offering up my blog every Wednesday 
to anybody who wants their work featured. Just go to my blog: *mad-gods.com/blog* 
and click on *"Indie Authors Contact Me!"* at the top right. You'll then be able to leave all of your info: 
*name, email, book links, book blurb* and *book cover* and I'll feature your work for three days, 
Wednesday till Saturday when I post my regularly scheduled blog update every morning.

I'll only pick one indie author every week, so I can't wait to hear from you hard working, visionary folks.

When you apply to the Indie Author Feature please Follow this Blog in the NetworkedBlogs window, 
which looks like the pic below: Click to go there



Also please share the page with whoever you want, the more the merrier.

Now featuring 
*Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress*

Then it will go as follows:
* 
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
The Macabre Collection - David Haynes
Smoke, Wings and Stone - Marijon Braden
Blast - Lyle S Tanner 
Live Long and Prospero - Scott Pixello
Aundes Aura - Ryan Sullivan
Crash Wagon - Book 1: Family Ties - Jason Pryor
Dragons & Dreams: Bedtime Stories - Becca Price
Sometimes We Ran - Stephen Drivick
Artifice: Episode One - K. P. Alexander 
Blind Dating - Kerry TaylorIt Takes a Thief - Jean Louise 
Carl & Carrie Book I & II - Simone West	
Kingsmen Wanted - Tim Arnot
Kvetch: One Bitch of a Life - Greta Beigel 
The Man In Space - Steven Hardesty
Tempestous - Anne Berkeley 
Baerhly Breathing - Elizabeth A Reeves
Sensation: A Superhero Novel - Kevin Hardman 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Great, thanks! My book is on a blog tour this week but I'll definitely be in contact


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

sarahdalton said:


> Great, thanks! My book is on a blog tour this week but I'll definitely be in contact


Great! Hope to hear from you soon.

So far I've put up January Valentine's - Sweet Dreams. It will be running till this Saturday.

Next week Sept. 26 will be *Flambard Bolbeck's - FADE Mission 2: Controlling Penny*
Week after Oct. 03 will be *Susan Ricci's - Dinosaurs and Cherry Stems*
Week after Oct. 10 will be *TS.K.Maki's - Alex: Part One *

and counting.....


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks... just sent my info!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

ScottC said:


> Thanks... just sent my info!


Updated Sept 26. The list continues to grow.

Week of Sept. 26 will be *Flambard Bolbeck's - FADE Mission 2: Controlling Penny*
Week of Oct. 03 will be *Susan Ricci's - Dinosaurs and Cherry Stems*
Week of Oct. 10 will be *TS.K.Maki's - Alex: Part One *
Week of Oct. 17 will be *Scott Cramer's - Night of the Purple Moon *
Week of Oct. 24 will be *Chris Reher's - The Gods of Chenoweth *
Week of Oct. 31 will be b]Chris Stralyn's - This Time You Lose [/b]
Week of Nov. 07 will be b]Ethan Jones's - Tripoli's Target [/b]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks. Just sent my details


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam Kates said:


> Thanks. Just sent my details


Yup, I got your info and added you Sam.
Updated Sept 27. 
Currently up @: *www.mad-gods.com/blog* Flambard Bolbeck's - FADE Mission 2: Controlling Penny

Upcoming:
Week of Oct. 03 will be *Susan Ricci's - Dinosaurs and Cherry Stems*
Week of Oct. 10 will be *TS.K.Maki's - Alex: Part One* 
Week of Oct. 17 will be *Scott Cramer's - Night of the Purple Moon* 
Week of Oct. 24 will be *Chris Reher's - The Gods of Chenoweth* 
Week of Oct. 31 will be *Chris Stralyn's - This Time You Lose *
Week of Nov. 07 will be *Ethan Jones's - Tripoli's Target *
Week of Nov.14 will be *Pond Life: Sam Kates*
Week of Nov. 21 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Week of Nov 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Athanos. Extremely grateful for the help.


----------



## aaronoverfield (Sep 17, 2012)

Just sent my details as well, thanks!


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the offer! I just filled out your contact form.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

hs said:


> Thanks for the offer! I just filled out your contact form.


*Updated Sept 28.* Yup, I got your info and added you H.S.

 If any of the people being promoted wish to do some cross promotion for *Mad Gods*, it would be appreciated but not mandatory. 

Currently up @: *www.mad-gods.com/blog* Flambard Bolbeck's - FADE Mission 2: Controlling Penny

Upcoming:
Week of Oct. 03 will be *Susan Ricci's - Dinosaurs and Cherry Stems*
Week of Oct. 10 will be *TS.K.Maki's - Alex: Part One* 
Week of Oct. 17 will be *Scott Cramer's - Night of the Purple Moon* 
Week of Oct. 24 will be *Chris Reher's - The Gods of Chenoweth* 
Week of Oct. 31 will be *Chris Stralyn's - This Time You Lose *
Week of Nov. 07 will be *Ethan Jones's - Tripoli's Target *
Week of Nov.14 will be *Pond Life: Sam Kates*
Week of Nov. 21 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Week of Nov 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Week of Dec 5 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Week of Dec 12 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh this looks great. Just sent my info. Thanks!


----------



## William S. (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for the great work!  It is much appreciated!


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

I just signed up and sent the cover.  Thank you for this promo opportunity, it's much appreciated!


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Just sent my stuff in! Thanks so much for the opportunity!!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

JRainey said:


> Just sent my stuff in! Thanks so much for the opportunity!!


Currently up @: *www.mad-gods.com/blog* I've updated my blog so there won't be another Indie Author Feature till Oct. 03.

Week of Oct. 03 will be *Susan Ricci's - Dinosaurs and Cherry Stems*
Week of Oct. 10 will be *TS.K.Maki's - Alex: Part One* 
Week of Oct. 17 will be *Scott Cramer's - Night of the Purple Moon* 
Week of Oct. 24 will be *Chris Reher's - The Gods of Chenoweth* 
Week of Oct. 31 will be *Chris Stralyn's - This Time You Lose* 
Week of Nov. 07 will be *Ethan Jones's - Tripoli's Target* 
Week of Nov.14 will be *Pond Life: Sam Kates*
Week of Nov. 21 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Week of Nov 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Week of Dec 5 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Week of Dec 12 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*
Week of Dec 19 will be *Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*
Week of Dec 26 will be *50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarland*
Week of Jan 02 will be *God is Love - William Sutherland*
Week of Jan 09 will be *River Rat - Reeve Thomas*
Week of Jan 16 will be *The Protector - Vanna Smythe*
Week of Jan 23 will be *The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Rainey*
Week of Jan 30 will be *Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*
Week of Feb 06 will be *A Deal In The Shadows - John Nish*


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

athanos said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've added something to my blog that might interest many of you. There are many posts all over *kindleboards, KDP Forums, Facebook*
> and *Twitter* by indie authors asking for places to promote their books. I know I'm always looking for places to feature my work.
> ...


Thanks. I did it.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

how generous! TY.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> how generous! TY.


The response has been more than I expected. So I tweaked my original idea.
In the first week of this feature to other indie authors I had enough of a backlog that I was into the end of February if I kept to the old schedule of one per week. So I changed it to two a week, one for Sunday and another for Wednesday with my regular blog post of Saturday. This way each author still gets 3 feature days but now there's two new authors per week. More for everybody.

I just have to say though that if the list of indies wanting to take part in this gets any bigger I may have to give each person only two feature days to include a third author.I won't go past that though because I think that would be shortchanging those who already were kind enough to be featured on my blog.

So without further adieu here are the new listings:

Currently up @: *www.mad-gods.com/blog* Dinosaurs and Cherry Stems - Susan Ricci

Oct 03 will be *Alex: Part One - TS.K.Mari* 
Oct 07 will be *Night of the Purple Moon - Scott Cramer* 
Oct 10 will be *The Gods of Chenoweth - Chris Reher* 
Oct 14 will be *This Time You Lose - Chris Stralyn* 
Oct 17 will be *Tripoly's Target - Ethan Jones* 
Oct 21 will be *Pond Life - Sam Kates*
Oct 24 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Oct 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Oct 31 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Nov 04 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*
Nov 07 will be *Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*
Nov 11 will be *50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarland*
Nov 14 will be *God is Love - William Sutherland*
Nov 18 will be *River Rat - Reeve Thomas*
Nov 21 will be *The Protector - Vanna Smythe*
Nov 25 will be *The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Rainey*
Nov 28 will be *Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*
Dec 02 will be *A Deal In The Shadows - John Nish*
Dec 05 will be *Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic*
Dec 09 will be *Water Witch - Thea Atkinson*


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Just emailed you. The form would not let me paste description in, so I send everything via email.

Thanks!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Just emailed you. The form would not let me paste description in, so I send everything via email.
> 
> Thanks!


I've been having more and more reasons to tweak my original plans for the *Indie Author Feature.*

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

I've now updated my blog to include two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays. Currently I'm featuring *Alex: Part One - TS.K.Mari* until Saturday Oct 6.

Then it will go as follows:

Oct 07 will be *Night of the Purple Moon - Scott Cramer* 
Oct 10 will be *The Gods of Chenoweth - Chris Reher* 
Oct 14 will be *This Time You Lose - Chris Stralyn* 
Oct 17 will be *Tripoly's Target - Ethan Jones* 
Oct 21 will be *Pond Life - Sam Kates*
Oct 24 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Oct 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Oct 31 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Nov 04 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*
Nov 07 will be *Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*
Nov 11 will be *50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarland*
Nov 14 will be *God is Love - William Sutherland*
Nov 18 will be *River Rat - Reeve Thomas*
Nov 21 will be *The Protector - Vanna Smythe*
Nov 25 will be *The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Rainey*
Nov 28 will be *Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*
Dec 02 will be *A Deal In The Shadows - John Nish*
Dec 05 will be *Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic*
Dec 09 will be *Water Witch - Thea Atkinson*
Dec 12 will be *two HaLves - Marta Szemik*

Jan 02 will be *Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to update


----------



## K. Zolnoski (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!  I submitted my information.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

I've now updated my blog to include two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays. Currently I've updated my blog but tomorrow I'll feature:
*Night of the Purple Moon - Scott Cramer*

Then it will go as follows:

Oct 10 will be *The Gods of Chenoweth - Chris Reher* 
Oct 14 will be *This Time You Lose - Chris Stralyn* 
Oct 17 will be *Tripoly's Target - Ethan Jones* 
Oct 21 will be *Pond Life - Sam Kates*
Oct 24 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Oct 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Oct 31 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Nov 04 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*
Nov 07 will be *Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*
Nov 11 will be *50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarland*
Nov 14 will be *God is Love - William Sutherland*
Nov 18 will be *River Rat - Reeve Thomas*
Nov 21 will be *The Protector - Vanna Smythe*
Nov 25 will be *The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Rainey*
Nov 28 will be *Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*
Dec 02 will be *A Deal In The Shadows - John Nish*
Dec 05 will be *Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic*
Dec 09 will be *Water Witch - Thea Atkinson*
Dec 12 will be *two HaLves - Marta Szemik*
De 16 will be *Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dave*
Dec 19 will be *The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnoski*

Jan 02 will be *Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

I've now updated my blog to include two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Oct 10th.
*The Gods of Chenoweth - Chris Reher*

Then it will go as follows:

Oct 14 will be *This Time You Lose - Chris Stralyn* 
Oct 17 will be *Tripoly's Target - Ethan Jones* 
Oct 21 will be *Pond Life - Sam Kates*
Oct 24 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Oct 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Oct 31 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Nov 04 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*
Nov 07 will be *Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*
Nov 11 will be *50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarland*
Nov 14 will be *God is Love - William Sutherland*
Nov 18 will be *River Rat - Reeve Thomas*
Nov 21 will be *The Protector - Vanna Smythe*
Nov 25 will be *The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Rainey*
Nov 28 will be *Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*
Dec 02 will be *A Deal In The Shadows - John Nish*
Dec 05 will be *Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic*
Dec 09 will be *Water Witch - Thea Atkinson*
Dec 12 will be *two HaLves - Marta Szemik*
De 16 will be *Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dave*
Dec 19 will be *The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnoski*
Dec 23 will be *Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stongheart*
Dec 26 will be *Peril - Timothy James Holloway*
Dec 30 will be *Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene*

Jan 02 will be *Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland*
Jan 06 will be *Mama - Robin Morris*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I just emailed you and sent reply through your blog. Thanks.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I just emailed you and sent reply through your blog. Thanks.


Yup I got ya, and added to the updated list.

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

I've now updated my blog to include two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Oct 10th.
*The Gods of Chenoweth - Chris Reher*

Then it will go as follows:

Oct 14 will be *This Time You Lose - Chris Stralyn* 
Oct 17 will be *Tripoly's Target - Ethan Jones* 
Oct 21 will be *Pond Life - Sam Kates*
Oct 24 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Oct 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Oct 31 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Nov 04 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*
Nov 07 will be *Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*
Nov 11 will be *50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarland*
Nov 14 will be *God is Love - William Sutherland*
Nov 18 will be *River Rat - Reeve Thomas*
Nov 21 will be *The Protector - Vanna Smythe*
Nov 25 will be *The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Rainey*
Nov 28 will be *Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*
Dec 02 will be *A Deal In The Shadows - John Nish*
Dec 05 will be *Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic*
Dec 09 will be *Water Witch - Thea Atkinson*
Dec 12 will be *two HaLves - Marta Szemik*
De 16 will be *Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dave*
Dec 19 will be *The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnoski*
Dec 23 will be *Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stongheart*
Dec 26 will be *Peril - Timothy James Holloway*
Dec 30 will be *Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene*

Jan 02 will be *Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland*
Jan 06 will be *Mama - Robin Morris* 
Jan 09 will be *The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Cauley*
Jan 13 will be *Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Filled in your form! (I'm settling for January 20 or later.) I've just put out a new edition of _Gadsby_, complete with a brand-new essay. (_Gadsby_ was one of those famous novels without an "e".)

Oh, and as for the "Indie Authors Contact Me!" part, I had to look for it for a while. I see it's now called "Indie Author Feature!" instead.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

I've now updated my blog to include two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Oct 16th.
*This Time You Lose - Chris Stralyn*

Then it will go as follows:

Oct 17 will be *Tripoly's Target - Ethan Jones* 
Oct 21 will be *Pond Life - Sam Kates*
Oct 24 will be *The Generalist - Taboo 0: Cliché of Memories - Thomas Duder*
Oct 28 will be *The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*
Oct 31 will be *In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone* 
Nov 04 will be *The Veil - Aaron Overfield*
Nov 07 will be *Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*
Nov 11 will be *50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarland*
Nov 14 will be *God is Love - William Sutherland*
Nov 18 will be *River Rat - Reeve Thomas*
Nov 21 will be *The Protector - Vanna Smythe*
Nov 25 will be *The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Rainey*
Nov 28 will be *Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*
Dec 02 will be *A Deal In The Shadows - John Nish*
Dec 05 will be *Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic*
Dec 09 will be *Water Witch - Thea Atkinson*
Dec 12 will be *two HaLves - Marta Szemik*
De 16 will be *Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dave*
Dec 19 will be *The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnoski*
Dec 23 will be *Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stongheart*
Dec 26 will be *Peril - Timothy James Holloway*
Dec 30 will be *Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene*

Jan 02 will be *Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland*
Jan 06 will be *Mama - Robin Morris* 
Jan 09 will be *The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Cauley*
Jan 13 will be *Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine*
Jan 16 will be *Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro* 
Jan 20 will be *Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwick*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

athanos said:


> Now featuring until Oct 16th.
> *This Time You Lose - Chris Stralyn*
> 
> Then it will go as follows:
> ...


Thank you ever so much for adding me!

And just so you know, my edition will be profiled in next Sunday's _Republican-American_. (That's my hometown paper.)


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

I've now updated my blog to include two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Oct 31st.
*The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*

Then it will go as follows:

*
In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone
The Veil - Aaron Overfield
Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxte
50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarlan
God is Love - William Sutherland
River Rat - Reeve Thoma
The Protector - Vanna Smythe
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

athanos - just wanted to thank you for featuring my book last week. Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent you a mail.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

You're welcome Sam glad to have hosted you. 
I got you Sebastien and in turn sent you an email

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

I've now updated my blog to include two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Oct 31st.
*The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*

Then it will go as follows:
*
In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone
The Veil - Aaron Overfield
Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxte
50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarlan
God is Love - William Sutherland
River Rat - Reeve Thoma
The Protector - Vanna Smythe
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Oct 31st.
*The Rhyme's Library Kristy Tate*

Then it will go as follows:
*
In the Hands of Children - H.S. Stone
The Veil - Aaron Overfield
Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxte
50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarlan
God is Love - William Sutherland
River Rat - Reeve Thoma
The Protector - Vanna Smythe
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Nov 7th
*The Veil - Aaron Overfield*

Then it will go as follows:
*

Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxte
50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarlan
God is Love - William Sutherland
River Rat - Reeve Thoma
The Protector - Vanna Smythe
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

I just sent in my form. I'm hitting send on the cover art now. Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

julidrevezzo said:


> I just sent in my form. I'm hitting send on the cover art now. Thanks for this opportunity.


If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Nov 11th
*Summer Storm - Elizabeth Baxter*

Then it will go as follows:
*
50/50 and Other Stories - Matthew W McFarlan
God is Love - William Sutherland
River Rat - Reeve Thoma
The Protector - Vanna Smythe
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
*
I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks dude, I owe you one.  
I can put a link on my website back to your blog if you like.
send me an email at [email protected] 
tell me what you want your link to look like, I use Godaddy.com for it, I have the basic service so I can't get to crazy with it.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

gljones said:


> Thanks dude, I owe you one.
> I can put a link on my website back to your blog if you like.
> send me an email at [email protected]
> tell me what you want your link to look like, I use Godaddy.com for it, I have the basic service so I can't get to crazy with it.


Glad I could help any way I can.

If interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Nov 17th
*God is Love - William Sutherland*

Then it will go as follows:
*
River Rat - Reeve Thoma
The Protector - Vanna Smythe
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
*
I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## RigelsShaper (Nov 3, 2012)

I sent my info and my front cover!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

RigelsShaper said:


> I sent my info and my front cover!


Got it and added you.

Anybody else who is interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Nov 21st
*River Rat - Reeve Thomas*

Then it will go as follows:
*
The Protector - Vanna Smythe
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I just submitted
Any available date is fine thanks


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

FrankZubek said:


> I just submitted
> Any available date is fine thanks


Yup I got you Frank



RigelsShaper said:


> I sent my info and my front cover!


Got it and added you.

Anybody else who is interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Nov 24th
*The Protector - Vanna Smythe*

Then it will go as follows:
*
The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Updated

Anybody else who is interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Nov 28th
*The Bedlam's Eye - Jennifer Raine*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Bad Blood - Geraldine Evan
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great covers!!! You are the best!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I emailed my book cover and posted a message through your site. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I emailed my book cover and posted a message through your site. Thanks for doing this!


You're in Cherise, second from last on the updated list below.

Anybody else who is interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Dec 1st
*Bad Blood - Geraldine Evans*

Then it will go as follows:
*
A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## K. Zolnoski (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you again.  I am posting a link to your blog on my new blog.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks!.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

Filled out form and emailed bookcover. Hope I did everything correctly.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Anybody else who is interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Dec 5th
*A Deal In The Shadows - John Nis*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
]two HaLves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Anybody else who is interested in being featured look for *Indie Author Feature !* up on the far right of the site links at: 
*http://www.mad-gods.com/blog* right beside *Pixel Acclaim*

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Dec 8th
*Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Water Witch - Thea Atkinson
Two Halves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

my dear lawd, but your typography work is stunning!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> my dear lawd, but your typography work is stunning!


Uhm thanks.  
I'm not sure that's not a backhanded compliment to say my pics are subpar.

I've got a whole mess of covers you can look at:

www.mad-gods.com/CoverHIRE


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Every month I will choose one indie author and create their ebook cover FREE !! Winners are chosen according to my tastes and likes. If I like your story enough, *AND YOU JOIN THE PREDATORY ETHICS MAILING LIST*, I'll do the cover you want FREE!

December 2012 is the first month this is being offered and is in conjunction with the *IWU 2012 Holiday Blog Hop*. I'll announce the winner January 1st, 2012 and spotlight the cover on my blog as soon as it is done. I'll then post past winners and their covers on *Kindleboards* and the *Predatory Ethics Facebook Group*.

Go to my blog: *www.mad-gods.com/blog and JOIN THE PREDATORY ETHICS MAILING LIST to ENTER.*


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Dec 12th
*Water Witch - Thea Atkinson*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Two Halves - Marta Szemik
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

athanos said:


> Uhm thanks.
> I'm not sure that's not a backhanded compliment to say my pics are subpar.
> 
> I've got a whole mess of covers you can look at:
> ...


heavens no! I've just not seen such gorgeous typography; it really blows me away. I've been to your site and looked at a good deal, all of it is stunning. sorry I wasn't clear in my intent to tell you how awesome I thought it was. One thing I notice is that covers/pics can be awesome, but it really takes skill and creativity to match it with great typography. (Not saying anything about my own, mind you--I don't have that skill/talent.)

ANd thanks for the feature. I'm tweeting and sharing.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> heavens no! I've just not seen such gorgeous typography; it really blows me away. I've been to your site and looked at a good deal, all of it is stunning. sorry I wasn't clear in my intent to tell you how awesome I thought it was. One thing I notice is that covers/pics can be awesome, but it really takes skill and creativity to match it with great typography. (Not saying anything about my own, mind you--I don't have that skill/talent.)
> 
> ANd thanks for the feature. I'm tweeting and sharing.


The web and all its incarnations, forums, email and PMs are terrible for subtlety.

Thea I was teasing.

I take whatever compliments sent my way happily and don't seek to lessen them in any way.

Thanks for your praise, I didn't take offense so please don't either.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Dec 15th
*Two Halves - Marta Szemik*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Trade Winds to Meluhha - Vasant Dav
The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnos
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

athanos said:


> The web and all its incarnations, forums, email and PMs are terrible for subtlety.
> 
> Thea I was teasing.
> 
> ...


no offense taken, mainly confusion and horror that I *might* have offended. ha. there you go. two of us with odd senses of humor.

glad you understood my gobsmacked awe.

t.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm always happy whenever anyone appreciates my work, thanks very much.


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

My Vampire Bears cover looks great R.T.Fox


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm just promoting my most recent, a YA book #1 OMG in the CUL8R Series.  www.cul8rseries.com


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Dec 22nd
*The Shadow of the Hand of God - K Zolnoski*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Capt. Lanie Romein, A.K.A. The Ice Queen - Yezall Stonghear
Peril - Timothy James Hollowa
Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene
Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Jan 2nd
*Some Swamis Are Fat - Ava Greene*

Then it will go as follows:
*Gastien Part 1: The Cost of The Dream - Caddy Rowland
Mama - Robin Morris
The Six: Episode 1 - Elizabeth Caule
Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwic
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Cynthia Shepp (Dec 3, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Cynthia Shepp said:


> Great idea


Thanks

It's a great way for more people to see a variety of work.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Jan 16th
*Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Billiard Pool Games - Ted Mauro
Gadsby: Champion of Youth - Reginald Routhwick
Nonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

athanos said:


> Now featuring until Jan 16th
> *Depraved Heart - Kathleen Valentine*
> 
> Then it will go as follows:
> ...


Tut-tut. It's spelled "Routhwic*k*"--you forgot the last letter. Otherwise, you're fine.

And did you know that I've just reached 50 copies of that Kindle edition right now? (This is as much as the original Wetzel run ever sold! It's mentioned in my _Skipping Fifth_ essay as well.)


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Routhwick said:


> Tut-tut. It's spelled "Routhwic*k*"--you forgot the last letter. Otherwise, you're fine.
> 
> And did you know that I've just reached 50 copies of that Kindle edition right now? (This is as much as the original Wetzel run ever sold! It's mentioned in my _Skipping Fifth_ essay as well.)


I dun fixed mistah, so sorry


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I'll be looking at your site. (Have seen that you have covers...hmnnn... at least for the next books I'm writing.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Jan 25th
[bNonfiction: The Hypocrisy of Modern Day Gentlemen - L Aaron Varbl[/b]

Then it will go as follows:
*
Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palme
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll add you to my site if you like on my next update.  I'm planning to have sections for cover designers, formatters, proofreaders, etc.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Add me to wherever I can be seen


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Jan 30th
* Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palmer*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Gaia Revane (Jan 26, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea! Just a quick question though: by indie, do you just mean self-published, or does that extend to small traditional presses as well? I ask because I'd love to participate, but my book is not self published.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaia Revane said:


> This sounds like a great idea! Just a quick question though: by indie, do you just mean self-published, or does that extend to small traditional presses as well? I ask because I'd love to participate, but my book is not self published.


It makes no difference to me Gaia, I'll promote anybody who is struggling to find a bigger audience.
I like the idea of good karma and paying it forward.
So everyone but JK Rowling, Stephen King, E L James, Stephanie Meyer and other household names are welcome.
I don't think they need my blog's support anyway.


----------



## Gaia Revane (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for your answer. That's awesome! I'll be in touch, then. I could definitely use a little more exposure.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Help!  I'm trying to shamelessly take advantage of your wonderful offer, but on the Indie Author page, it won't let me use the copy/paste function, so having difficulty adding my buy link, not to mention cover image.  Any clues?  When I try too paste I get a message that says "site is copy prohibited."  (All I'm trying to do is paste onto it, not copy from it, I promise!!)

Any clues?


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Jena H said:


> Help! I'm trying to shamelessly take advantage of your wonderful offer, but on the Indie Author page, it won't let me use the copy/paste function, so having difficulty adding my buy link, not to mention cover image. Any clues? When I try too paste I get a message that says "site is copy prohibited." (All I'm trying to do is paste onto it, not copy from it, I promise!!)
> 
> Any clues?


Yup, it's copy prohibited. I think you're probably trying to do it with your right mouse button. Instead just click in the window, then go up to Edit and paste. That should work.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring until Jan 30th
* Upon A Time Ferret - Stephane D Palmer*

Then it will go as follows:
*
Twenty Five Years Ago Today- Stacy Juba
Stormy Affair - Netty Ejike
His Sin - Netty Ejike
Bellstar The Lost Toymaker - Wolf-Hawk Writing 
Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee 
Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
Sun Bleached Winter - Dayle Robert Grixti
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## DanielleUidam (Jan 22, 2013)

I've also just submitted the form. Thanks!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*Tale of a Gay ******* - Eddie Lee	*

Then it will go as follows:
*

Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
Sun Bleached Winter - Dayle Robert Grixti
The Malthus Conspiracy - Danielle Uidam
Very Ugly Stories Bundle 1 - Carry Lada 
Dark Friends - Mark Butler 
Judy Goodwin - Heart of the Witch 
D.E.M. Emrys - From Man to Man	
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I had a few issues with the form so I sent everything via email. Is this okay?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

The jump in sales in one day came after I cross- marketed between the 24 books, added display ads on Google and secured a first page on three blog pages. OMG the first book in the YA CUL8R Time Travel series has finally gotten off the ground. The series website is at http://www.cul8rseries.com


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt - Sebastian P. Breit *

Then it will go as follows:
* 
Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
Sun Bleached Winter - Dayle Robert Grixti
The Malthus Conspiracy - Danielle Uidam
Very Ugly Stories Bundle 1 - Carry Lada 
Dark Friends - Mark Butler 
Judy Goodwin - Heart of the Witch 
D.E.M. Emrys - From Man to Man	
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

athanos said:


> [tr][td]Hi all
> 
> I've added something to my blog that might interest many of you. There are many posts all over *kindleboards, KDP Forums, Facebook*
> and *Twitter* by indie authors asking for places to promote their books. I know I'm always looking for places to feature my work.
> ...


I just saw this and I notice it's an old post. Can I still join?


----------



## KA Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Just submitted my first book  Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Beatriz said:


> I just saw this and I notice it's an old post. Can I still join?


Sure but I featured your Beyond the Snows of the Andes December 05.

I can feature it again or anything else. It's a running feature and is now Wednesdays and Saturdays.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*Huckleberry Milton - Bradley J Milton	*

Then it will go as follows:
* 
The Artist's Inheritance: Antique Magic - Juli D. Revezzo
Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma 
Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
Sun Bleached Winter - Dayle Robert Grixti
The Malthus Conspiracy - Danielle Uidam
Very Ugly Stories Bundle 1 - Carry Lada 
Dark Friends - Mark Butler 
Judy Goodwin - Heart of the Witch 
D.E.M. Emrys - From Man to Man
Whores - Nicolas Wilson 
Mask of the Macabre - David Haynes 
Beyond Armageddon - Robert Ryan
Twin Souls - K.A. Poe 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

athanos said:


> Sure but I featured your Beyond the Snows of the Andes December 05.
> 
> I can feature it again or anything else. It's a running feature and is now Wednesdays and Saturdays.


Thanks a lot. I have a new novel and I sent the info. I'll go to your email with link and image. If you could feature the Andes again too, that would be great. Just a quick question, the book doesn't have to be free to be featured, does it?


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Beatriz said:


> Thanks a lot. I have a new novel and I sent the info. I'll go to your email with link and image. If you could feature the Andes again too, that would be great. Just a quick question, the book doesn't have to be free to be featured, does it?


Nope it doesn't have to be free.
I'll look for your email


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

athanos said:


> Nope it doesn't have to be free.
> I'll look for your email


Great. I just sent it.


----------



## VioletRipley (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent! Thank you so much for the opportunity!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*Rex Rising - Chrystalla Thoma *

Then it will go as follows:
*

Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore
Theif & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
Sun Bleached Winter - Dayle Robert Grixti
The Malthus Conspiracy - Danielle Uidam
Very Ugly Stories Bundle 1 - Carry Lada 
Dark Friends - Mark Butler 
Judy Goodwin - Heart of the Witch 
D.E.M. Emrys - From Man to Man
Whores - Nicolas Wilson 
Mask of the Macabre - David Haynes 
Beyond Armageddon - Robert Ryan
Twin Souls - K.A. Poe	
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Dreamers are Lovers - Violet Ripley 
The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic 
Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*Ghost In The Machine - C.E. Kilgore	*

Then it will go as follows:
* 
Thief & Mage: The Corrin Chronicles - G.L. Jones 
Bright Star - Nickie Anderson
The Only Way Is Motorhoming - JRA. Van Duellere 
The World of Rigel Chase - Jason Waguespack	
Strange Life - Frank Zubek
Raffle's Name: Dog Aliens - Cherise Kelley
Frozen Stiff - John Grover 
The Crystal Needle - Daniel Peyton
A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen
Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
Sun Bleached Winter - Dayle Robert Grixti
The Malthus Conspiracy - Danielle Uidam
Very Ugly Stories Bundle 1 - Carry Lada 
Dark Friends - Mark Butler 
Judy Goodwin - Heart of the Witch 
D.E.M. Emrys - From Man to Man
Whores - Nicolas Wilson 
Mask of the Macabre - David Haynes 
Beyond Armageddon - Robert Ryan
Twin Souls - K.A. Poe	
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Dreamers are Lovers - Violet Ripley 
The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic 
Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## MommaSaysRead (Feb 10, 2013)

It amazes me how fast these things snow ball! Go indies and small presses! I love the hustle.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Bit late to the party but I've just sent you an Email


----------



## gregm (Feb 14, 2013)

Did you forget to pay your hosting bill athanos ?


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

gregm said:


> Did you forget to pay your hosting bill athanos ?


No that scared the hell out of me. For a short time I had lost both my blog and my regular website

It's all good now


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*A Little Magic - Valerie Gillen*

Then it will go as follows:*

Contamination Prequel - TW Piperbrook 
Prison Killers: Book 5 - Prison Riot - Glenn Langohr
Operation Neurosurgeon - Barbara Ebel, M.D.
The Temple - Heather Marie Adkins
Advancement of the Species - Ian Quin
The Plot to Save Socrates - Paul Levinson 
The Girlfriend Experience - Charles O'Donnell 
Unbitten - Valerie du Sange 
Sun Bleached Winter - Dayle Robert Grixti
The Malthus Conspiracy - Danielle Uidam
Very Ugly Stories Bundle 1 - Carry Lada 
Dark Friends - Mark Butler 
Judy Goodwin - Heart of the Witch 
D.E.M. Emrys - From Man to Man
Whores - Nicolas Wilson 
Mask of the Macabre - David Haynes 
Beyond Armageddon - Robert Ryan
Twin Souls - K.A. Poe	
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Dreamers are Lovers - Violet Ripley 
The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic 
Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
The Blemished - Sarah Dalton
Ballet of the Bones - David Hayne
Rune Breaker - Landon Porter 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey it's been a while since I've updated this. The offer still stands for Indie Author Feature but now it's on my updated site.
Please feel free to go to each of the new pages and look around. I've update each author below with the new links to their feature.

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*Mask of the Macabre - David Haynes*

Then it will go as follows:*

Beyond Armageddon - Robert Ryan
Twin Souls - K.A. Poe	
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Dreamers are Lovers - Violet Ripley 
The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic 
Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
The Blemished - Sarah Dalton
Ballet of the Bones - David Hayne
Rune Breaker - Landon Porter 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier

*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Just sent you the info.

Thanks so much for this opportunity!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Added and updated Aris, hope you got my confirmation email.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey it's been a while since I've updated this. The offer still stands for Indie Author Feature but now it's on my updated site.
Please feel free to go to each of the new pages and look around. I've update each author below with the new links to their feature.

My blog now includes two Indie Author Features per week one on Sundays and
and the other Wednesdays.

Now featuring 
*Mask of the Macabre - David Haynes*

Then it will go as follows:*

Beyond Armageddon - Robert Ryan
Twin Souls - K.A. Poe	
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Dreamers are Lovers - Violet Ripley 
The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic 
Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
The Blemished - Sarah Dalton
Ballet of the Bones - David Hayne
Rune Breaker - Landon Porter 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
The Macabre Collection - David Haynes
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Lyle S Tanner (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got the email. Thanks!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

A true gent!


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

Promo spot for _Live Long & Prospero_ confirmed at Aug. 18th.

Thanks a lot.

LL&P

Scott


----------



## MJBraden (Jun 1, 2013)

Got the email - thank you!!!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey there! Confirming for August 21. Thanks!


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

Confirming for August 25th.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the hat Jason, what is the specific name for it. I'd heard it was called a Desperado, am I right or is it known under another name?


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

athanos said:


> I like the hat Jason, what is the specific name for it. I'd heard it was called a Desperado, am I right or is it known under another name?


I'm actually not sure. I live down on the Gulf Coast and there's lots of these kind of hats. They have little sea shells in the band. Not sure what they call them.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Now featuring 
*Beyond Armageddon - Robert Ryan*

Then it will go as follows:*

Twin Souls - K.A. Poe	
Beyond the Snows of the Andes - Beatrice Brusic
Dreamers are Lovers - Violet Ripley 
The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic 
Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
The Blemished - Sarah Dalton
Ballet of the Bones - David Hayne
Rune Breaker - Landon Porter 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
The Macabre Collection - David Haynes
Smoke, Wings and Stone - Marijon Braden
Blast - Lyle S Tanner 
Live Long and Prospero - Scott Pixello
Aundes Aura - Ryan Sullivan
Crash Wagon - Book 1: Family Ties - Jason Pryor
Dragons & Dreams: Bedtime Stories - Becca Price
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Now featuring 
*Dreamers are Lovers - Violet Ripley *

Then it will go as follows:

*
The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic 
Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
The Blemished - Sarah Dalton
Ballet of the Bones - David Hayne
Rune Breaker - Landon Porter 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
The Macabre Collection - David Haynes
Smoke, Wings and Stone - Marijon Braden
Blast - Lyle S Tanner 
Live Long and Prospero - Scott Pixello
Aundes Aura - Ryan Sullivan
Crash Wagon - Book 1: Family Ties - Jason Pryor
Dragons & Dreams: Bedtime Stories - Becca Price
Sometimes We Ran - Stephen Drivick
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Confirmed ...thanks.


----------



## K. P. Alexander (Dec 5, 2012)

Confirming for September 03.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay, this had fallen off my radar for some reason    but I submitted info on one of my books.  If it's okay, I'll do another one also at some point (different genre).

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

Confirming for September 17th


----------



## jewishwriter (May 13, 2011)

Today I uploaded the cover and details about my memoir "Kvetch."

Many thanks for offering this. Really appreciate the exposure

GB


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Confirmed for Sept 10.  Thanks!!


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Now featuring 
*The Dark Path of Julie E - Beatrice Brusic*

Then it will go as follows:

*

Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
The Blemished - Sarah Dalton
Ballet of the Bones - David Hayne
Rune Breaker - Landon Porter 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
The Macabre Collection - David Haynes
Smoke, Wings and Stone - Marijon Braden
Blast - Lyle S Tanner 
Live Long and Prospero - Scott Pixello
Aundes Aura - Ryan Sullivan
Crash Wagon - Book 1: Family Ties - Jason Pryor
Dragons & Dreams: Bedtime Stories - Becca Price
Sometimes We Ran - Stephen Drivick
Artifice: Episode One - K. P. Alexander 
Blind Dating - Kerry TaylorIt Takes a Thief - Jean Louise 
Carl & Carrie Book I & II - Simone West	
Kingsmen Wanted - Tim Arnot
Kvetch: One Bitch of a Life - Greta Beigel 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Now featuring 
*Finding Fate - Ariel Ellens*

Then it will go as follows:

* 
Hi There Mr. Moon - Christopher Tupa 
Gemini of Emreiana - Kristen DaRay
The Blemished - Sarah Dalton
Ballet of the Bones - David Hayne
Rune Breaker - Landon Porter 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
The Macabre Collection - David Haynes
Smoke, Wings and Stone - Marijon Braden
Blast - Lyle S Tanner 
Live Long and Prospero - Scott Pixello
Aundes Aura - Ryan Sullivan
Crash Wagon - Book 1: Family Ties - Jason Pryor
Dragons & Dreams: Bedtime Stories - Becca Price
Sometimes We Ran - Stephen Drivick
Artifice: Episode One - K. P. Alexander 
Blind Dating - Kerry TaylorIt Takes a Thief - Jean Louise 
Carl & Carrie Book I & II - Simone West	
Kingsmen Wanted - Tim Arnot
Kvetch: One Bitch of a Life - Greta Beigel 
The Man In Space - Steven Hardesty
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Plenty room still available.
Now featuring 
*Rune Breaker - Landon Porter*

Then it will go as follows:
* 
Sex and a Piece of Cake - Sharon Cummin
Terminus X - Shane Ward
Seven Slightly Sadistic Stories - Jeremiah Cress
Secrets - Aris Whittier 
The Macabre Collection - David Haynes
Smoke, Wings and Stone - Marijon Braden
Blast - Lyle S Tanner 
Live Long and Prospero - Scott Pixello
Aundes Aura - Ryan Sullivan
Crash Wagon - Book 1: Family Ties - Jason Pryor
Dragons & Dreams: Bedtime Stories - Becca Price
Sometimes We Ran - Stephen Drivick
Artifice: Episode One - K. P. Alexander 
Blind Dating - Kerry TaylorIt Takes a Thief - Jean Louise 
Carl & Carrie Book I & II - Simone West	
Kingsmen Wanted - Tim Arnot
Kvetch: One Bitch of a Life - Greta Beigel 
The Man In Space - Steven Hardesty
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent you my information!! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## elizabethareeves (Jul 6, 2013)

Just sent you the information needed for the blog for Baehrly Breathing. 

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome! I'm up.

Thanks for doing this for me and for everyone!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Count me in, and thanks for doing this.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Anne Berkeley said:


> Sent you my information!! Thanks for the opportunity!


Sorry it took a few days to get back to you Anne. I sent you all the info and you'll be added to the list by end of day.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

elizabethareeves said:


> Just sent you the information needed for the blog for Baehrly Breathing.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity.


All your stuff is up and I sent a confirmation email.


----------



## Anne Berkeley (Jul 12, 2013)

Got it! Thanks so much!


----------



## elizabethareeves (Jul 6, 2013)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

When you apply to the Indie Author Feature please Follow this Blog in the NetworkedBlogs window, 
which looks like the pic below: Click to go there



Also please share the page with whoever you want, the more the merrier.

Now featuring 
*Live Long and Prospero - Scott Pixello*

Then it will go as follows:
* 
Aundes Aura - Ryan Sullivan
Crash Wagon - Book 1: Family Ties - Jason Pryor
Dragons & Dreams: Bedtime Stories - Becca Price
Sometimes We Ran - Stephen Drivick
Artifice: Episode One - K. P. Alexander 
Blind Dating - Kerry TaylorIt Takes a Thief - Jean Louise 
Carl & Carrie Book I & II - Simone West	
Kingsmen Wanted - Tim Arnot
Kvetch: One Bitch of a Life - Greta Beigel 
The Man In Space - Steven Hardesty
Tempestous - Anne Berkeley 
Baerhly Breathing - Elizabeth A Reeves
Sensation: A Superhero Novel - Kevin Hardman 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

The list is getting short. Add your name to it.
When you apply to the Indie Author Feature please Follow this Blog in the NetworkedBlogs window, 
which looks like the pic below: Click to go there



Also please share the page with whoever you want, the more the merrier.

Now featuring 
*Artifice: Episode One - K. P. Alexander *

Then it will go as follows:
* 
Blind Dating - Kerry TaylorIt Takes a Thief - Jean Louise 
Carl & Carrie Book I & II - Simone West	
Kingsmen Wanted - Tim Arnot
Kvetch: One b*tch of a Life - Greta Beigel 
The Man In Space - Steven Hardesty
Tempestous - Anne Berkeley 
Baerhly Breathing - Elizabeth A Reeves
Sensation: A Superhero Novel - Kevin Hardman 
*

I will be updating this post whenever there are things to warrant said update


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

The list and time is getting short. I'm going to be ending promoting others soon.
When you apply to the Indie Author Feature please Follow this Blog in the NetworkedBlogs window, 
which looks like the pic below: Click to go there



Now featuring 
*Baerhly Breathing - Elizabeth A Reeves*

Then it will go as follows:
* 
Sensation: A Superhero Novel - Kevin Hardman 
Dani R.R. Hermit - Ghost House: A Parliament of Twilight 
L.M.Moore - Charged 
*

There won't be many more Indie Author Features.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Only one more Indie Author Feature left for L.M. Moore coming up Oct 13. Then Indie Author Feature will close due to lack of interest; mine and everybody else's.

I'll still promote if you're willing to give me your info, cover and links.

Or not.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

It was fun while it lasted folks. I met a lot of great people through my Indie Author Feature and am going to be closing down this feature by end of week.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

athanos said:


> It was fun while it lasted folks. I met a lot of great people through my Indie Author Feature and am going to be closing down this feature by end of week.
> 
> Thanks everybody.


You're welcome!


----------

